# Rootzwiki Fantasy Football League?



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, it's that time of year again.... Time for the greatest sport on earth to start anew!!! It's also time for the has beens and never was to grab some beers, turn on the TVs, and grab your computers.... That's right, it's fantasy time!! And no, I don't mean anything to do with Katie Morgan!! 

Anyone that wants to play, just pm me your email address and I will send you an invite. First come, first serve so don't delay!!


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bump.....


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Send me an email address...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm in if there's still room


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

I will send you guys invites when I get home, been out of town...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bump for more players....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smitty5505 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm In I'll pm u

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Invites sent to nhat and Smitty, Ibrick, I need an email address....


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bump for players, still need more!!


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bump for viewing...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick0984 (Oct 14, 2011)

What website do you go through? I'll join if it is one I already use.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

ESPN, its the best out there... I have used them all...


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bump..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

What espn game is it? Just traditional fantasy football draft and all that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yep, traditional game style. I got your email, I will get you an invite after work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bump for players......


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bump for the Saturday crowd....


----------



## inm (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm playing on another forum, but hell, I'll play two leagues. PM with my email incoming.

edit-
Jesus, how is this my first post here? I need to work on that.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Give details please. When is the draft, is it auto draft? Blah, blah. I was just looking into another league.

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

The draft will be scheduled on an evening that everyone is good with, it will be live draft, I hate auto draft.....

We now have 8 people, I would like to get 10 so if I can get two more we are good! Just shoot me a pm with your email address


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry man, i got to bail on this. Thanks for the invite and all but ive already got a few draft leagues going. I was hoping maybe this was one like the gridiron challenge or something like that kinda less involved. But thanks again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inm (Jul 26, 2012)

Richmond Jager Bombs, checking in.

As for the draft, I'm good pretty much any afternoon. No Saturdays though.
Monday and Wednesday can't be after like 6PM EST either. Although, if I miss it, I guess it will autodraft for me.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

No problem, I am going to be doing some polls on the site once we are full and try to narrow a date/time down that is good for everybody.. also, it that Richmond VA? I live in Danville......


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bump for the Sunday bunch.....


----------



## inm (Jul 26, 2012)

ecsnead69 said:


> No problem, I am going to be doing some polls on the site once we are full and try to narrow a date/time down that is good for everybody.. also, it that Richmond VA? I live in Danville......


Yep, Richmond VA.
I'm in Powhatan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bump....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bump....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bump for the start of the work week...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

bump.....................


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bump... league almost full!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inm (Jul 26, 2012)

Bump.

Also, did we decide on a draft date, or are we waiting on the league to fill up?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

League full, draft date set!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick0984 (Oct 14, 2011)

Full with 8 or full with 10? I never checked back at this thread.


----------



## inm (Jul 26, 2012)

Yall ready for some draft picking?

I'm in the room now, couple others as well.

Let's do this!


----------

